# Motherboard Ambient Temperature Sensor Locations CODE MARKINGS



## Tech Tech (Jan 19, 2017)

HI
it's about pcb marking on the Motherboard  *Temperature Sensor* Locations _*Negative temperature coefficient (NTC) Thermistors Chip*_ place s by brand names
Multilayer NTC Thermistors Series: ERTJ0ER682
Ambient (aka chassis) Thermal Sensor is located at the lower left corner of the motherboard, directly under the "Super I/O" chip and have code* TRMB1  Thermal Resistor Mainboard 1*







ASROCK K7S41GX 
Service Manual 
Gigabyte pcb code is *RS*- _RESISTOR SYSTEM_


 





 Asus P3B-F REV. 1.04 pcb code is RT1;2  Resistor Thermal



_*Elitegroup Computer Systems.  
K7AMA2 (V2.0)  (NTC) Thermistor pcb code is  RT1;2
HERE how bios show that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  and on  CPUID HWMonitor

 
ON the asus p2b-b is coded RT1R

 


i search for other brand s pcb code on systems sensor
do you help me *_
​


----------

